# ACPI BIOS Warning



## Mani H. (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 11 Release on one of my machines and I noticed that `dmesg` shows these warnings:


```
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Pm1aEventBlock: 64/32 (20160527/tbfadt-650)
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 64/32 (20160527/tbfadt-650)
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Invalid length for FADT/Pm1aEventBlock: 16, using default 32 (20160527/tbfadt-733)
```

I got the latest BIOS from the manufacturer website and flashed BIOS but these warnings are still exists. Can someone please help me to understand these and how to fix them.

Thank you,


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 3, 2017)

Not much you can do. These type messages come up for quite a few boards. Just ignore them.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=190786


----------



## debguy (Jul 17, 2017)

^^ the reference above say "i think you can probably ignore".  it does NOT say it's safe.

i had linux destroying blocks on the end of my disk for a few years (cause issues at times - i didn't know from where).  i then found out that EZ-DRIVE bios had been installed in the partition sector of the HD and moved the 1st sector off by one, and that it was a bug as linux didn't detect the spam ware in the 1st sector.  it was a total pain fixing as i didn't have the $$ to buy a drive to copy over.

point is: find the kernel code on line, search the code for the messages you see, find out what the damage might be.  OR just guess that you might be finding ~/lost+found/ bits and parts and having freezes and not know why

or?  find a board that don't do that.  but find out or plan ahead.  DONT TAKE ASSURANCES THAT ITS OK FROM PEOPLE WHO MUST ADMIT THEY ARE GUESSING.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2017)

I get a similar result from my Thinkpad T61 and X61.


```
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 64/32 (20160527/tbfadt-650)
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe1Block: 0/32 (20160527/tbfadt-650)
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Optional FADT field Gpe1Block has valid Address but zero Length: 0x000000000000102C/0x0 (20160527/tbfadt-679)
```

It's never cause any problems that I've been aware of.


----------



## gfx (Jul 18, 2017)

Those "warning" messages "might be" related to power management functionality. So, you can test the power management functions of the system and see if they work properly. There's a discussion about it at the following link:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.unix.bsd.freebsd.misc/DPRy2synFHU


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 18, 2017)

In the article you link to they talk about CPU temp and fan control in regard to power management functionality.

I only get these BIOS warnings on my Thinkpads, but have never gotten anything but CPU temp out of Gkrellm on any machine I've run any version of FreeBSD on.

I'm running OpenBSD on my Thinkpad X61 ATM and don''t get any BIOS warnings out of it  now, in addition to getting CPU temp, fan speed, and battery voltage readings. Not that I'm advocating the use of OpenBSD, just providing that info.


----------



## Mani H. (Jul 27, 2017)

It been a while that I'm running this computer (it is a file server using ZFS) and I haven't notice any crashes or any performance problem with that computer. I'm going to add more services to it such as DNS, ... I will update this thread if I encounter odd behaviors or any problems.

Thank you all for your replies.


----------

